
How long does it take to create a website from scratch? - johannesippen
https://toolbox.humandeluxe.com/2020/08/12/website-in-5-weeks
======
Minor49er
The actual title of this is "How we Approach Website Design at Human Deluxe"
and doesn't appear to have anything to do with the submitted title

